# Warning: Ninja Robot Monkey!!



## tellville (Apr 4, 2009)

You have been warned.


----------



## Piano Hero (Apr 4, 2009)

Combining those three is about as deadly as it gets.....but the ninja robot monkey is no match for The Chuck Norris!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## tellville (Apr 4, 2009)

Piano Hero said:


> Combining those three is about as deadly as it gets.....but the ninja robot monkey is no match for The Chuck Norris!



Now that would be an epic battle.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 5, 2009)

No match for the Ninja Pirate Zombie Robot!






Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 5, 2009)




----------

